# After sync no GPS on LR mobile App



## Oliver Vornberger (Jan 12, 2020)

I have LR classic on my desktop and LR mobile both on my iPhone and my iPad. When I take a picture with my iPhone, after a short while it shows up on all 3 devices. Great ! However, on it's way to the iPad it seems to have lost the attached GPS info, whereas this info can be seen in LR classic on the PC.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 12, 2020)

What app are you using on the iPad to check for the GPS data (LrMobile doesn't show it, but that doesn't mean it's not present in the file's metadata)?


----------



## Oliver Vornberger (Jan 12, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> What app are you using on the iPad to check for the GPS data (LrMobile doesn't show it, but that doesn't mean it's not present in the file's metadata)?


I could not check the availabilty  of GPS on the iPad, but when I exported the LR mobile pictures to my google account, they didn‘t show GPS there.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 12, 2020)

Did you enable the "Include Metadata" option in the Export settings before running the export?

EDIT: And you need to additionally enable the "Location Info" option as well.


----------



## Oliver Vornberger (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes I did, including the "Location info".


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 12, 2020)

Which of the Export options did you use, "Share to" or "Export as...."


----------



## Oliver Vornberger (Jan 12, 2020)

I used "Share to", because that seems to be the only way to save a collection of pictures, that I had marked before. The option "export" seems only to work for a single picture, doesn't it ?


----------



## Oliver Vornberger (Jan 12, 2020)

I tried both ways and always end up with missing GPS info in the "shared" or "exported" pictures.


----------



## Oliver Vornberger (Jan 12, 2020)

When I take a photo with the iPad and export it from LR mobile, it has the GPS info. So it looks like, that the photos arriving through the cloud have lost their GPS info somewhere.  However,  the GPS info is attached to the images that arrived at LR classic in the desktop.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 12, 2020)

I don't really believe that Lightroom is losing the GPS data when exporting. I've used both Export and Share To (with metadata and location info enabled) and the resulting jpegs do indeed have all the metadata, including GPS. So either:

1. The files you are exporting don't have GPS, or
2. You haven't set the export options correctly. Note that each different option has it's own set of export options which apply to that option only, so you'd have to ensure you set the correct options for each export method, or
3. The receiving application (Google or whatever) is not reading that data. 

I exported to Dropbox, then imported the exported jpeg into LR Classic to confirm all the metadata was present, I've also Airdropped, and saved to Camera Roll....all without issue. LR Mobile will not use different export processes for different receiving apps, the export (i.e. the creation of the Jpeg or whatever) will always be the same....it's only the post-export transfer/transmission method that may change, but that shouldn't affect the data in the file being tranferred. So if the data is in the file, but the receiving app isn't showing it.....


----------



## Oliver Vornberger (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi Jim, I went through the process again, this time step by step and very carefully and you are right: now the GPS info is there.  I don't know what happended before. Thank you very much for answering fast and correct. You were a big help for me.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 13, 2020)

Good to hear it's working now!


----------

